# "Too many connections" error message



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

I am getting an error message on some of my work stations when trying to open a mapped network drive. 

We have a server running Windows 2003 server edition. Mostly this server was set up for it's ability to share files. We did go ahead and set up a domain and have 3 work stations connected to the domain but I have an additional 12 or so computers that have mapped network drives to the server.

Well I am running into an error message that basically says that already have to many connections to this folder on my server. I am going to attach a document that shows the 3 different error messages so you can read them yourselves.


What I don't understand here is why I am getting these error messages that appear to be telling me I can only have so many computers connected to a certain folder at a time. If I had a computer running windows xp and was trying to make more than 10 connections I would understand the built in limitation. But does a computer running windows server 2003 also have some sort of limitation as to how many computers can connect to a folder?

If you look closely at my error messages, you will see that I was connecting to \\swd01\jobs, what I found interesting is that I had no problem connecting to \\swd01 and seeing all the folders I have at the top level but none of the 10 or so folders I have at the next level done would let me in. Some of these folders I know had nobody trying to access them and none of them had more than 15 because that is the total amount of work stations that we have connected on the network.

So does anyone know what my connection problems may be? Or any questions that may help lead to the answer?


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

bump!


----------



## Ngethe (Sep 12, 2007)

FYI, what you can do for a start is navigate to the shared folder>properties>sharing
Look at the user limit

Also, look at the shared folder permissions amd adjust accordingly

If one ot these is misconfigured,you may get the error.


----------

